# Suche Scala Entwickler (Umsteiger [JAVA]) für Zusammenarbeit an privatem Projekt



## Muenchnair (19. Jan 2014)

Hi,

Wie der Titel bereits zeigt bin ich hier auf der Suche nach einem Scala Entwickler für eine Zusammenarbeit an einem privaten Projekt. Ich bin Neueinsteiger bzw von Java konvertiert und arbeite aktuell mit dem Play Framework 2.0 . Falls jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne melden.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Muenchnair (20. Jan 2014)

Irgendjemand?


----------



## Muenchnair (23. Jan 2014)

Bin immernoch auf der Suche..


----------



## wolfgang63 (23. Jan 2014)

Java ist schon unergründlich, was brauch ich da Scala. :lol:


----------



## Muenchnair (23. Jan 2014)

Naja.. so lang kein Java 8 draußen is kommt wohl nichts an Scala ran


----------



## nvidia (24. Jan 2014)

Muenchnair hat gesagt.:


> Naja.. so lang kein Java 8 draußen is kommt wohl nichts an Scala ran



Ich beschäftige mich derzeit näher mit den Lambdas und was da noch so kommt, selbst das verhilft Java nicht wirklich näher an Scala heranzukommen.


----------



## wolfgang63 (24. Jan 2014)

War nur ein Spaß. 
Gestehe, ich weis gar nicht was Scala ist.
Wollte nur andeuten, das Java schon so anstrengend ist, das ich mich nicht auch noch mit was anderem beschäftigen mag.
Wünsche noch viel Erfolg bei der Suche.


----------



## DrZoidberg (24. Jan 2014)

Wenn du uns ein paar Details zu deinem Projekt geben würdest, hättest du wahrscheinlich bessere Chancen jemanden zu finden.
Vor allem interessiert die Leute natürlich, was sie davon haben, wenn sie da mitmachen.


----------

